# My dr won't raise my dose



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in June. My thyroid was enlarged for years but the ultra sound showed no nodules and blood test were normal until recently when my TSH was 7.38. I was started on 25 mcg of Levothyroxine. My levels went to 6.0 so they increased to 50 mcg. Here is what levels have been since
Aug TSH 4.25
Sept TSH 4.53
Oct TSH 3.01
Nov TSH 3.58
The dr just keeps telling me to continue on 50 mcg and retest in 4 to 6 weeks. 
My T4 is normal(ranging from 1.10 to 1.25) and she said raising can make me hyper. My thyroid peroxidase was 10. 
Are these levels ok and can I lose weight? (with diet and exercise of course). I feel like I'm gaining. Of course that is probably from eating to much. I do exercise though. Lost weight before I started meds but now I'm not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in June. My thyroid was enlarged for years but the ultra sound showed no nodules and blood test were normal until recently when my TSH was 7.38. I was started on 25 mcg of Levothyroxine. My levels went to 6.0 so they increased to 50 mcg. Here is what levels have been since
> Aug TSH 4.25
> Sept TSH 4.53
> Oct TSH 3.01
> ...


Welcome to the board!!

Please change doctors. This is ridiculous. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FT3 and FT4 above the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab.

Even AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0 and several other countries are topping out at 2.0. Additionally, most doctors are coming to realize what I told you above about the 1.0 or less.


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

My T3 wasn't tested though? Or is that what the T4 is? It's in normal range because it's supposed to be between .8 and 1.8? 
My main concern is weight lose.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Ask your doctor to test your FREE T3 and your FREE T4. If she/he won't do that, find a doctor who will do that - and adjust your medication according to the FT3 and the FT4 instead of the TSH. As Andros says, lots of people don't feel great with a TSH of your level. But TSH is only part of the picture. You need the other two tests to tell what is going on.

Do you have any other symptoms other than wanting to lose weight? If not, from experience I can tell you this is not the way to go...


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

Name Value Reference Range
TSH 3.580 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL
T4,Free(Direct) 1.20 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

These were my latest results. Is that a good range for T4?

Well I'm depressed but I HATE my job and not happy in my marriage so the thyroid might not be the cause. I noticed my nails were horrible before I was diagnosed but now are getting better. I've gained weight but also eating a lot so I really can't blame my thyroid for that I don't think. I do always exercise 30 to 60 min 4 to 6 days a week and don't feel like I'm too tired to do it. I just feel bloated alot and pants are uncomfortable. Retaining water. I know it's always possible to lose weight as long as you eat healthy and exercise(although eating right is 80% of the battle) but I don't want anything to make it harder. I lost 40 lbs last year dieting. But this was before I was diagnosed. I know one of my tests in 2008 before I was hypo was 3.7.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Tracy4 said:


> I know one of my tests in 2008 before I was hypo was 3.7.


Was that your TSH test that had a level of 3.7 in 2008? If so, your TSH is lower now than previously. If your TSH was 3.7 and you had no symptoms and you lost 40 lbs than that seems like a good TSH for you? Why did they diagnosis hypothyroidism - only on the basis of your TSH?

Your Free T4 is the same level as I am at and I am fine with it. Some people like to be a bit higher but if I am higher, then I get hyperthyroid symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> My T3 wasn't tested though? Or is that what the T4 is? It's in normal range because it's supposed to be between .8 and 1.8?
> My main concern is weight lose.


You had Total 4 run; that is bound and unbound hormone.

Here is info about the FREE T3 and FREE T4

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## Mello Mike (Nov 10, 2011)

If you're tired and depressed those are classic symptoms of being hypo. Be careful in treating this disease by labs alone, you should also adjust your dose based on your symptoms. If your Dr. isn't willing to increase your dose then get a new Dr. Some Drs are clueless when it comes to this disease.


----------

